# New Bait Shop on 19 Near River



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

I stopped in on the new bait shop on 19 the other day, just before the ramp/bridge on the west side if the road near Daisy's Cafe.

The owner, Jerry, is a real nice guy and has good info. He's fairly well stocked.
I'm hoping to help promote his venture, a decent bait shop is needed up here!!

Drop by & say hi or call/email him for current conditions and stock.

Jerry's Bait Shop
3703a Hwy 19
Riverside, TX 77367
936-744-0065
[email protected]

Thanks
Karl


----------



## cranken (Aug 16, 2011)

*Bait Shop Riverside*

I went there Sunday Morning, And I was very pleased Bought some Live gold fish and chicken livers, tried to pay too much and He gave my money back. I hope He can make it We sure need a reliable bait shop.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

I met one of the owners during duck season, they were handing out cards down at the ramp. Real nice folks and had some good info. I'll be checking them out when I get down there to fish.....whenever that may be.


----------



## gemba (May 19, 2010)

Thank you for this post. I didn't know Shane closed in Trinity and I searched 2cool for this post so I could visit Tge new shop. Talked to him for a bit this morning. He said he will be closed Mondays. He gave me his other number for us after hours guys.

936-697-0163


----------



## Flyingvranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Jerry is a great guy. He's just trying to make a living like the rest of us and he is learning as he goes. His dog named "Dog" goes nuts when he says "squirrel"! He lives close by and I hope that he does well with his shop.


----------



## jerrybbc (Sep 9, 2013)

Ill defenetley stop by next time I'm out in Riverside


----------

